# Another boring visa question



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

OK, It's been asked and answered many times on the forum, but here we go again. I'll be out of the rat race soon. Twenty seven years at Verizon is enough. I plan to spend some time in Palawan, maybe permanent. What visa is best for me? I'm single, willing to travel and have enough money to be flexible. 
There is a Filipino consulate and a branch of the Bank Of The Philippines in New York that I can access before any serious move, if that is a plus. Any bright ideas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kenslvr said:


> OK, It's been asked and answered many times on the forum, but here we go again. I'll be out of the rat race soon. Twenty seven years at Verizon is enough. I plan to spend some time in Palawan, maybe permanent. What visa is best for me? I'm single, willing to travel and have enough money to be flexible.
> There is a Filipino consulate and a branch of the Bank Of The Philippines in New York that I can access before any serious move, if that is a plus. Any bright ideas?


Hey, Glad to hear you will be making the jump over here. For banking, yes and the best Philippine bank I know of is Metorbank. They are in New York and from past experience, the best of the Philippine banks that are also located outside of the Philippines. Here is a link for their main office In New York.

Your regular, free visa that you are given upon arrival is probably the best. It is renewable every two months for up to 24 months. Then just leave the country to like Hong Kong overnight. Then just return and start over again.

Be sure to bring that Verson with you so we have decent internet here-Hahaha.



Best Of Luck and keep us posted here on how things are going or if we can be of help.


Jet Lag..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Your options are the tourist visa with renewals every 2 months and a 36 month limit on time in country (one day out restarts the clock) or a retirement visa with no limit on time in country.

With the tourist visa it is all pay as you go, between 3 000 ($75) and 7 000 ($175) each trip to the Immigration. First trip is before initial 30 day visa on arrival expires, second is before 59 day total in country when first extension expires and then every 2 months after that. In Manila could be a whole day event; in the provinces is a 15 minute task. Total annual costs are around $750.

With the retirement visa, you pay $1 400 up front and $500(?) or so annually. You also have to make a deposit in a bank or an investment in the Philippines. Investment can be condo, long term lease, golf club membership. Deposit/investment amounts vary depending on age and pension income. I’m guessing with 27 years at a major company you would qualify for a 10 000 investment. 

Breakeven point is 5 or 6 years on the initial application fee and the investment could be lost or take a while to get back on leaving.

I’d only consider the retirement visa if I was sure that I was going to buy condo or long term lease somewhere and was prepared to write it off if necessary due to changing rules, political events etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Special Resident Retiree's Visa (SRRV)*



kenslvr said:


> OK, It's been asked and answered many times on the forum, but here we go again. I'll be out of the rat race soon. Twenty seven years at Verizon is enough. I plan to spend some time in Palawan, maybe permanent. What visa is best for me? I'm single, willing to travel and have enough money to be flexible.
> There is a Filipino consulate and a branch of the Bank Of The Philippines in New York that I can access before any serious move, if that is a plus. Any bright ideas?


If you plan on staying single you can apply for the SRRV the bank deposit required depends upon your age, single or married, if over 50 I think it's $10,000 deposited and kept in a Philippine bank and a minimum pension of $800 per month. The SRRV entitles the holder to multiple-entry privileges with the right to stay permanently/indefinitely in the Philippines, another benefit with this is you'll get the current exchange rate and won't have to deal with ATM's and money changers.

If you purchase a condo that also might qualify you? Unsure, these are questions to ask the Philippine Consulate, you can own a condo as a foreigner.

If you end up getting married, it's possible, I'd bring with you original documents and a copy of your police record, best to make sure you check with the Philippine Consulate in NY, sound like your on top of things.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the sound advice. Is the tourist visa good for 24 mos., or is it 36 mos. before you have to exit the country?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Its 36 months, was recently changed as I understand the history of this visa extension.

Tourist Visa information

Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)

You can get up to 6 months at a time at some offices. Manila for sure, expected soon in other offices. You may or may not be able to get 6 month extensions past 16 months you may be back to 2 months at a time, as always here YMMV

Also note that you need BI clearance to leave if you stay longer than 6 months. It is called an ECC.

You can get cheap flights to Singapore or elsewhere for about $75 one way or $150 return. It may just be as economical to take one of these before 6 months and return with first month free.

Also is nice opportunity to shop where there is a better selection of quality merchandise, as far as I know anything you bring in for personal consumption ( except drugs, alcohol and tobacco) is generally tax free for a foreigner.


----------

